# Food Safety News - 04/27/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 27, 2021)

*Blue Bell’s corporate attorneys sign in for witness duty in criminal case against retired president*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 27, 2021 12:05 am Attorneys Douglas A. Felman and David I. Sharfstein will be representing Blue Bell Creameries L.P. in a jury trial for former Blue Bell Creameries executive Paul Kruse unless they manage to get a subpoena quashed. Until that happens, however, Blue Bell’s in-house counsel, Felman, and outside counsel, Sharfsteo, from the law offices Hogan Lovells US... Continue Reading


*Poland promises action to reassure UK on poultry meat safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 27, 2021 12:04 am Officials from Poland and the United Kingdom have met virtually to discuss the safety of Polish poultry meat after it was linked to several outbreaks. Grzegorz Puda, Polish minister of Agriculture and Forestry, spoke remotely this past week with George Eustice, secretary of state for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs. Puda said he had taken... Continue Reading


*Former guru follower decries bio-terror guilt in new Netflix documentary*
By Jonan Pilet on Apr 27, 2021 12:03 am Ma Anand Sheela is in the spotlight again. The mastermind behind the largest bioterror attack in U.S history. that resulted in more than 700 Salmonella infections, is the subject of a new Netflix documentary. “Searching for Sheela” is about her current life that follows her as she returned to India from her home in Switzerland... Continue Reading


*UNIDO working to boost food safety knowledge in West Africa*
By News Desk on Apr 27, 2021 12:02 am Thirty people in Guinea-Bissau have received training on HACCP and ISO 22000 as part of a project funded by the European Union. The virtual training covered Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point system (HACCP) and the ISO standard on food safety management systems. The West Africa Competitiveness Program (WACOMP) is implemented by the United Nations’... Continue Reading


*FDA detains certain imported raw fish, coconut, canned foods at U.S. borders*
By News Desk on Apr 27, 2021 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Faribault Foods issues recall over compromised seals on beans*
By News Desk on Apr 26, 2021 03:15 pm Faribault Foods Inc. is recalling certain cans of S&W Organic Black Beans and Chili Beans sold at Costco stores because the cans may have compromised seals that could lead to botulism poisoning. The compromised hermetic seal may affect can integrity and may cause the cans to leak, bloat or allow bacteria, such as Clostridium botulinum,... Continue Reading


----------

